# Bought a new pair of boots, back one painful



## Homies911 (Sep 10, 2014)

I was going to say to try a different lacing style, but you have boas... 

I, too, own K2 Boas...

Well how tight do you tighten your Boas? Is it until you can't twist anymore? You shouldn't have to tighten your boots all the way, as it isn't recommended, either (even K2 says you shouldn't with the little pamlet you get with the box). Try not having to tighten them all the way and see how it feels. If pain from the deepest hells still come on your foot, then maybe it's a faulty...but the question is, how come you didn't feel it at the store?

Maybe Boas aren't for you! Maybe lace boots are your friend! I don't know since I'm not the one wearing them, and I'm sorry I'm not the most knowledgable person on this site, but that's the most help I could ever give out. :happy:


----------



## Treazon (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks for the reply man! I appreciate it. 

My boots didn't come with the pamphlet so I didn't read this. How tight do you tighten yours down to typically? What does the manual suggest? I ussually want to feel really locked in if possible, but maybe I should lossen it a bit and see if that helps. It's just so strange that I can crank my front one down big time with no problems and the back one feels like the inner boa plastic is digging Into the top of my ankle when I do the same. I've tried readjusting this plastic piece but can't seem to fix it


----------



## Homies911 (Sep 10, 2014)

Well when I tighten them, I don't go until I can't turn it anymore, but it still is obviously tight. I make sure when lean back in a way and put more pressure on my heel (like turning backside) that there is not really much wiggle room (space between shin to tongue), but I don't go until it's immobile. Maybe that's too loose and I'll be prone to injury, but I've been doing this for two seasons (this season going to be my third) with no problem...

And I forgot what the manual said, but I just remember it saying to not tighten it all the way...the guy that helped me with boot sizing at the shop said to "not tighten it until it feels like the skin on your hand is going to rip off."

And yeah, that's the problem about Boas since it really isn't meant for everyone and it's very straight forward because of the minimal customization and ability to change pressure points of the boot. I seriously would suggest getting a lace-type of boot so you can customize it the way you want it with twists and stuff (How to Tie Your Snowboard Boots | Backcountry.com).

But maybe if you have time on your hands and don't mind a little trip, go back to the store and try out a different Boa; maybe try the same model to see if the one you have is just a faulty!


----------



## Treazon (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks again for the advice! 

So, i took them out to a local hill (limited to the midwest currently), and spent the day on them and they really do bug me. The plastic of the BOA feels like it was digging into the top of my ankle all day and it was pretty damn uncomfortable (but usable). I'm hoping another time out on them will break them in more so it's not as much of an issue.. but I'm not optimistic. I went back to the place I bought them and the guy there messed with them for 30 mins without any luck (still feel the pain in my right boot). I also tried on another pair of BOAs and they seemed much better, no pressure point. Unfortunately since I used the K2s they're not going to return them. I don't believe the issue is tightening, I tried barely tightening them down and still had problems. 

At this point I may be SoL.. maybe i could get a hold of K2 who has a warranty on the boots and see if they'll replace them for me with the lace versions? Not sure.. pretty bummed out. Thanks again for the help man.


----------



## Khalifa (Feb 28, 2015)

Did you ever figure out how to fix this?
I have the EXACT same problem on my 2014/15 T1's. It's only the one boot that's a problem, and the pain starts when the boots are tied up and after a couple hours gets to the point its unbearable when I'm walking or skating. 

Any suggestions would be great. I've been messing around with them for weeks trying to figure out how to adjust the boa strap, cant seem to find a lasting solution. If I loosen the boa and readjust it seems like the problem is back by the time I'm down the hill. 

Should I try to send them back to K2 at the end of season to see if they will be covered under warranty?


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

Make sure your inner liner is sitting around your foot the way it is suppose to. If it askew where the plastic piece sits on your ankle it will cause pain when u tighten the lace boa.


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

It might well be you feet/ankles. We're not all perfectly symmetrical - it's probably extremely rare to be - whereas boots assume we are. They may provide some leeway, of course, but maybe not always enough. I had a similar thing with my Nike Kaijus. It wasn't nearly as bad, and the heal hold was so good that I kept them, but I could definitely feel a difference left vs right around the ankle area.

I upgraded to Zoom Force 1 dual BOAs and the fit was the same. I was going to keep them but by chance I tried on some Salomons. Great fit and no niggling issues with either ankle (yet!). With hindsight, I'm glad I tried something else.

I suppose try and fiddle with the liner/padding or, if it's impossible, trade them for something else (a bit of a pain/expense, I know, but worth it on the hills).


----------

